# Some of my music



## Denny (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey there! I just thought I'd share some of my compositions here as well. Here are some of my works I've done this year, hope these are somehow enjoyable!

Morning Adventure (Adventure piece)
Love in a Nutshell (Romantic Comedy)
Awakening the Warrior Within (Japanese Ethnic/Action Orchestral)
Sea of Crystal (Mystical Fantasy Piece/Adventure)

Everything was done with EWQLSO Plat. PLAY and older EWQL products (Non-PLAY) on my crappy computer in Samplitude 10 Pro. Critiques are welcome, thanks for listening!


----------



## JohnG (Aug 6, 2009)

wow! very impressive on Morning Adventure (except maybe the title? but most of my own titles are feeble, so who am I to judge etc.)

I absolutely love your writing, based on that one piece alone.

As far as the realisation, it has an awful lot of reverb on it. I sympathise with that, as it does help to mask to some extent the samples, but I think you've taken it a bit too far.

Very promising.


----------



## Denny (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot, the reverb is actually in the samples I've used because the amount of additional reverb I'm adding to the final mix is often close to zero. It's mainly due to Symphonic Orchestra's samples that use stage mics.

I'm glad to hear you liked it though, thanks for listening!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow is right! Very, very good and at such a young age. You are in for a heck of a career no doubt.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 6, 2009)

Very Impressive, you use counter melodies very well.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, great writing!


----------



## Denny (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I really appreciate your feedback!

R. Soul -> The stopping issue might be a streaming problem. Are you using Quicktime by any chance? I'm often getting the same problem with that player. And yeah maybe I should call Awakening rather Japanese influenced. I was written for an arcade game and the main focus lied on larger orchestrated and fast music.


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just listening to Morning Adventures yesterday on my mp3 player (demo you did for EWQL?). It always throws me off a bit when I see a young looking person in the avatar and then hear music that sounds like it should come from someone older with more experience. 

What's the spec of your "crappy" computer?


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you able to finish your cues without freezing any tracks on that computer?


----------



## Ed (Aug 20, 2009)

I like these but I felt they all go on way too long, even Morning Adventure as good as it is I ended up thinking it should have ended a minute ago. Having said that I didnt feel that way with Sea of Crystal.


----------



## Ethos (Aug 21, 2009)

Denny @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes, Morning Adventure was taken as a demo for the new Symphonic Orchestra PLAY later on.
> 
> The specs of my system are an Athlon 4400+ with 2x2,2GHz, 3GB DDR400 RAM, an X-Fi Soundcard and 3 HDDs with Samplitude as a sequencer.



Yeah, but tell them what OS you're running.


----------



## Denny (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh sorry, it's Windows XP x32. And yes, I always have to freeze quite a lot in order to work properly. The PLAY engine is pretty demanding.


----------

